# lean-to



## buyuyu

Field and topic:
Hola de nuevo!!

Estoy por fin terminando, la traducción para mi gerente, y quedan algunos flecos sueltos.
Me echais una mano??
---------------------

Sample sentence:
...and is enclosed by a penthouse, lean-to, or other open structure, natural or mechanical ventilation shall be provided.

Como traduzco "lean-to"

Ciao


----------



## fenixpollo

Yo lo conozco como *choza.*  Se encuentra en WR aquí. 

Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

Para mi choza me sabe a chabolas y edificios improvisados.  Lean to puede ser eso pero por lo menos aqui es mas bien un edifico sencillo, una amplificacion al original.


----------



## buyuyu

millones de gracias!! Por lo que he entendido se refiere a un edificio ampliación del edificio principal, no?

Muchas muchas gracias!! Sois unos champions!!

Ciao guapos


----------



## fenixpollo

buyuyu said:
			
		

> Por lo que he entendido se refiere a un edificio ampliación del edificio principal, no?


 No, eso sería *an addition*.  Un lean-to para mí es un refugio temporario en el bosque, usado por cazadores, soldados, etc.  Es un "edificio" construido con materiales a la mano, y es casi sinónimo con _hut_ o _shack_.  Parece que en inglés británico puede ser menos temporario... no sé.


----------



## buyuyu

Muy gráfico!!

Muchas, muchas gracias!! Le voy a dejar "roto" a mi gerente, jejeje

Muaaacs!!


----------



## tetewilson

Hola,

No tengo mucha idea al respecto, pero por la definición de WR yo lo traduciría por _cabaña_ o _cobertizo.

_Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> No, eso sería *an addition*. Un lean-to para mí es un refugio temporario en el bosque, usado por cazadores, soldados, etc. Es un "edificio" construido con materiales a la mano, y es casi sinónimo con _hut_ o _shack_. Parece que en inglés británico puede ser menos temporario... no sé.


 
Es esto. We call it an extension.  A lean to just has a single pitch of  roof.  It could be a conservatory, a garage or a porch but could last as long as the rest of the house.


----------



## fenixpollo

So it sounds like your version is more correct, cirrus, if buyuyu is translating for a peninsular or BE audience.  Thanks for the clarification, because I learned something new!


----------



## cirrus

Checking the net either I have it wrong or the American version is any amount more flimsy than the UK one.  Perhaps that is a reflection of building standards (sucks teeth and points with incredulous look on face who did that?? what a bunch of cowboys!  

cultural note
Cowboy in the context of UK builders has absolutely nothing to do with Marlboro man or the somewhat winsome men from Brokeback Mountain!


----------



## fenixpollo

Do a google image search for "lean-to" and you'll see a bunch of hunters (or real cowboys!) lying under a collection of sticks leaned up against a tree.  That's a "lean-to" for me.  I like the wider, sturdier UK definition.


----------



## cirrus

Purlease, there has to be more to forum chit chat than discussions about property!!!


----------



## mora

Hola

In AE, I believe a 'lean-to' is always temporary. A roof of a single pitch is a 'shed' roof. In Spanish, structures of this type are sometimes referred to as 'naves'. I could never find an English word that matches it exactly. Search 'naves industriales' or 'naves de jardin'

Buyuyu, es posible que la palabra sea 'nave'. 

Mora


----------



## buyuyu

Muchíssssimas gracias!! Me habéis ayudado mucho.

Besitos,

Buyuyu


----------

